# H: Tau, $$ W: Narthecium Arms, Chimeras



## Piratezen (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking to streamline my collection and flesh out my 2 main armies, looking for 6 Narthecium Arms and up to 8 Chimeras. For the Chimeras I prefer unpainted, but I will consider all offers. Metal Apothecaries will also be considered. All Tau are new in box. PM me with any offers/questions.

I will pay cash or trade from the following stuff:

Tau:
2x Devilfish
1x Skyray
4x XV25 Stealthsuit Boxes
2x Firewarrior Boxes


-Pirate


----------

